# Theoretical Champs



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Right, well I dont know what to call this, but for right now, im going to refer to it as the 'Theoretical Champs' or TC for short. 

This is how it works:

The spurs right now are the TC, because they havent been beaten. As soon as a team beats them, the new team becomes the new TC. Im going to give 1 point to the TC for each game they have the 'TC' title. 

For example, the spurs have 2 points right now. had memphis beat them today, spurs would have 1 point and memphis one point. and this keeps going on and on... at the end of the season, the team with the most points is the TC for the season. ill give monthly updates or something.

Dont know if anyone else finds this remotely interesting, but i thought it would be (plus this is a good way to dodge doing homework/studying  )


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cool ya, keep that up.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Guten tag! it is the 2nd of December and this is how it stands

TEAM	POINTS
Bobcats..	0
*Bucks...	5*
Bulls	
Cavaliers	0
Celtics	
Clippers	
Grizzlies	1
Hawks...	0
Heat	
Hornets	
Jazz....	2
Kings...	0
Knicks	
Lakers..	0
Magic	
Mavericks	0
Nets	
Nuggets	
Pacers	
Pistons	
Raptors	
Rockets.	3
Spurs...	3
Suns	
SuperSonics	
TimberWolves	
Trail Blazers	0
Warriors	
Wizards	
76ers...	1


teams without a number next to them means they havent had a chance to play a TC yet. i am surprised by who has the lead.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds cool. Reminds me of oddball on Halo. BTW, hi, think you can bold the team that's currently the TC?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Sounds cool. Reminds me of oddball on Halo. BTW, hi, think you can bold the team that's currently the TC?


good idea...done.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Haha, this is a fun idea. I think you should try to get it moved to the general forum. Though on second thought that could end up turning into a thread about why everyone thinks their team'll make it to the playoffs/finals spam fest. So, your choice, lol.

Anyways, I'm a bit suprised the Bucks are the TC right now, lol.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol yea i was thinking about that, but i thought no one would really be interested. maybe i will now, but i think ill wait until january so that way there are more numbers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Except, there isn't much for others to post about in this thread so it'd get get buried pretty quickly in the general forum.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Except, there isn't much for others to post about in this thread so it'd get get buried pretty quickly in the general forum.


true.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

give us an update


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I will in January. if you guys (the majority) dont want monthly updates and want weekly or biweekly updates, let me know. until then, i will keep them at monthly.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think you should update it every time there's a new theoretical champ.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think weekly updates would be good... Sort of like how there's weekly power rankings and such. It's something interesting for us to look forward to ^_^


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this is how it stands in the beginning of January...

TEAM	POINTS
Bobcats.........0
Bucks...........5
Bulls...........1
Cavaliers.......0
*Celtics......6*
Clippers........1
Grizzlies	1
Hawks...........0
Heat............2
Hornets	
Jazz............3
Kings...........1
Knicks	
Lakers..........0
Magic...........0
Mavericks.......0
Nets	
Nuggets	
Pacers	
Pistons	
Raptors	
Rockets.........3
Spurs...........3
Suns	
SuperSonics.....0
TimberWolves	
Trail Blazers...0
Warriors	
Wizards.........2
76ers...........1

the celtics are the current TC and have a good chance of putting it away if they win 4 more games.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ok guys, if the cavs win on tues, then the spurs have a chance to gain more points if they win vs the cavs on thursday. :azdaja:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

How's the scoreboard looking now?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Bobcats	1
Bucks	5
Bulls	1
Cavaliers	4
*[*]Celtics	9*
Clippers	1
Grizzlies	1
Hawks	0
Heat	2
Hornets	
Jazz	3
Kings	1
Knicks	
Lakers	0
Magic	0
Mavericks	0
Nets	
Nuggets	
Pacers	
Pistons	0
Raptors	
Rockets	3
Spurs	3
Suns	
SuperSonics	0
TimberWolves	
Trail Blazers	0
Warriors	
Wizards	2
76ers	1

ive gone ahead and added one more point to the cavs because they are playing the heat on monday, and we all know how thats going to turn out. the celtics may have ruined the game :azdaja: the spurs pissed me off by not beating the cavs :azdaja:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's an updated list as of right now... Not sure what you meant by the Celtics ruining things >_> Seems like there's plenty of time for other teams to catch their score.

Bobcats 1
Bucks 5
Bulls 1
Cavaliers 5
Celtics 9
Clippers 1 
Grizzlies 1
Hawks 0
Heat 2
Hornets 0
Jazz 3
Kings 1
Knicks 0
Lakers 0
Magic 0
Mavericks 0
Nets 0
Nuggets 0
Pacers 0
Pistons 0
Raptors 0
Rockets 3
*Spurs 4*
Suns 3
SuperSonics 0
TimberWolves 0
Trail Blazers 0
Warriors 0
Wizards 2
76ers 1


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yea i dont know about any team catching up to the celtics right now. well at least the spurs are the first team to get it back after losing it. and the suns finally got a chance too


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, I see what you mean. Though, Spurs could catch up if they go on a bit of a streak now. It's kinda funny how pretty much halfway through the season there are still so many teams who haven't been a TC.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. Though, Spurs could catch up if they go on a bit of a streak now. It's kinda funny how pretty much halfway through the season there are still so many teams who haven't been a TC.


oh and i forgot to mention it, but the teams that didnt have a 0 next to their team names shows that they never had a chance to play for it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

hi im new said:


> oh and i forgot to mention it, but the teams that didnt have a 0 next to their team names shows that they never had a chance to play for it.


Ahhh I see. I was wondering why you had done that, lol. I figured you had just said to yourself, "Forget typing so many zeroes." ^_^


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

TEAM	POINTS
Bobcats 1
Bucks 5
Bulls 2
Cavaliers 5
Celtics 12
Clippers 1
Grizzlies 1
Hawks 0
Heat 2
Hornets 0
Jazz 3
Kings 1
Knicks 0
Lakers 0
Magic 0
Mavericks 0
Nets 0
Nuggets 1
Pacers 0
Pistons 0
Raptors	
*Rockets 14*
Spurs 7
Suns 3
SuperSonics 0
TimberWolves	
Trail Blazers 0
Warriors	
Wizards 2
76ers 1​
well here are the standings as of today. the rockets have been on a crazy tear and as charles barkley would say, they have been 'duminating'. rockets now have the lead over the celtics, celts are in 2nd, spurs in 3rd. it looks like the spurs hopes of winning it is over and its now between the rockets and the celtics. tommorows matchup could decide who wins it.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Final results

*Top 5 teams*
1. Celtics - 20
2. Rockets - 14
3. Spurs - 7
4+5. Cavs/Bucks - 5

celtics just absolutely killed. the rockets caught up on their 22 game winning streak, unfortunately for them, it wasnt at the beginning of it, but they won 11 points straight to have the lead for a while against the celtics. then the celtics just went away with it. lets see if this translates to anything in the post season 

heres the whole table, unformatted because i dont care

oh and every team did get a chance to play for points and only 77 points given out
TEAM	POINTS
Bobcats	1
Bucks	5
Bulls	2
Cavaliers	5
Celtics	20
Clippers	1
Grizzlies	1
Hawks	0
Heat	2
Hornets	3
Jazz	3
Kings	1
Knicks	0
Lakers	0
Magic	0
Mavericks	0
Nets	0
Nuggets	1
Pacers	0
Pistons	4
Raptors	0
Rockets	14
Spurs	7
Suns	3
SuperSonics	0
TimberWolves	0
Trail Blazers	0
Warriors	0
Wizards	3
76ers	1


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

We're number 3! We're number 3!


----------

